# Touchpad synaptics improper detection in xorg.conf (SOLVED)

## Demontager

I got problem with detection my synaptic touchpad settings in xorg.conf.  I need to get tapping work, but xorg.conf unable to detect synsptics touchpad because of unknown reason. But anyway i can enable tapping when X loaded just when  "synclient  TapButton1=1" entered in terminal.  

 And below a  xorg log:

```

[    33.532] 

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[    33.532] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    33.532] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Gentoo

[    33.532] Current Operating System: Linux gateway 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 23 22:59:23 EEST 2011 x86_64

[    33.532] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x365

[    33.532] Build Date: 13 May 2011  12:21:26PM

[    33.532]  

[    33.532] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[    33.532]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    33.532] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    33.532] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Jul 10 20:12:29 2011

[    33.592] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    33.592] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    33.634] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    33.634] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    33.634] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    33.634] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    33.634] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    33.634] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    33.634] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    33.634] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    33.716] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    33.716] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    33.716] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    33.716] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    33.716] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    33.716] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cb080

[    33.716] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    33.716]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    33.716]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    33.716]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    33.716]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    33.718] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:062c:107b:0696 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128

[    33.719] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[    33.719] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    33.769] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    33.779] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    33.779]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    33.779]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    33.779]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    33.779] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    33.779] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    33.779] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    33.779] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    33.779] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    33.779] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    33.779] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    33.779] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    33.779] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    33.784] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    33.784]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    33.784]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    33.784]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    33.784] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    33.784] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    33.792] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    33.908] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    33.911]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    33.911]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    33.911] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:34:43 PDT 2011

[    33.911] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    33.911] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    33.911] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    33.911] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    33.911]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[    33.911]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    33.911]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    33.911] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    33.912] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    33.944] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    33.944] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    33.944] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    33.944] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    33.944] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    33.944] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    33.944] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    33.944] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    33.944] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    34.003] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    34.005]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.005]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    34.023] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:18:12 PDT 2011

[    34.023] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    34.028] (++) using VT number 7

[    34.088] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    34.088] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    34.088] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    34.101] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.101]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.101]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    34.101] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    34.101] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    34.101] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    34.113] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    34.113]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    34.113]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    34.113] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    34.113] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    34.113] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    34.129] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    34.130] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    34.130] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    34.130] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    34.130] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

[    34.130] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

[    35.666] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LPL (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[    35.666] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     stereo.

[    35.668] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9800M GTS (G94) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    35.668] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[    35.668] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.94.48.00.09

[    35.668] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    35.668] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    35.668] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9800M GTS at PCI:1:0:0

[    35.668] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LPL (DFP-0)

[    35.668] (--) NVIDIA(0): LPL (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    35.668] (--) NVIDIA(0): LPL (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[    35.702] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[    35.702] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    35.702] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    35.702] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    35.702] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    35.702] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    35.702] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[    35.702] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

[    36.757] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 99); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    36.757] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    36.757] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    36.758] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    36.765] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    37.042] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    37.089] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    37.089] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    37.089] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    37.091] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    37.091] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    37.091] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    37.091] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    37.091] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    37.091] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    37.091] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    37.091] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    37.091] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    37.091] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    37.091] (==) RandR enabled

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    37.091] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    37.093] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    37.570] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[    37.570] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    37.570] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    37.570] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    37.576] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    37.576]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.6.0

[    37.576]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    37.576]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    37.576] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    37.576] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    37.581] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    37.581] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    37.581] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    37.581] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    37.581] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    37.581] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    37.598] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[    37.598] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    37.598] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    37.598] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    37.602] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[    37.602] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    37.602] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    37.602] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    37.602] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    37.602] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    37.627] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[    37.627] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    37.628] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    37.628] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    37.628] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    37.628] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    37.633] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    37.633] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    37.633] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    37.633] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    37.633] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    37.633] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    37.639] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB 2.0 Camera (/dev/input/event6)

[    37.639] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    37.639] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: always reports core events

[    37.639] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    37.645] (--) USB 2.0 Camera: Found keys

[    37.645] (II) USB 2.0 Camera: Configuring as keyboard

[    37.645] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB 2.0 Camera" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    37.645] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    37.645] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    37.645] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    37.652] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse (/dev/input/event7)

[    37.652] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    37.652] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: always reports core events

[    37.652] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    37.661] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    37.661] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    37.661] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found relative axes

[    37.661] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    37.661] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    37.661] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    37.661] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    37.661] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    37.661] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    37.661] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    37.661] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    37.661] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    37.661] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    37.662] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    37.662] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    37.662] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    37.673] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    37.673] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    37.673] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    37.673] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    37.681] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    37.681] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    37.681] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    37.681] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    37.681] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    37.681] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    37.681] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event1)

[    37.681] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    37.681] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    37.681] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    37.681] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    37.690] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    37.690]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.4.0

[    37.690]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    37.690]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    37.690] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    37.729] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

[    37.729] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

[    37.729] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    37.729] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    37.729] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right scroll-buttons

[    37.761] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    37.761] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    37.777] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[    37.777] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    37.777] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    37.777] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.040

[    37.777] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    37.777] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    37.777] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    37.777] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    37.801] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    37.801] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    37.802] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    37.802] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[    37.809] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[    37.809] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[    37.809] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[    37.809] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[    37.829] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[    37.829] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[    37.830] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[    37.843] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

```

 My xorg config:

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-01.nvidia.com)  Tue Jan 18 17:15:22 PST 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

 

Section "InputDevice"

    Driver      "synaptics"

    Identifier  "TouchPad"

    Option      "SendCoreEvents"

    Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

    Option      "TapButton1" "1"

    Option      "TapButton2" "2"

    Option      "TapButton3" "3"

    Option         "LeftEdge" "1900"

    Option         "RightEdge" "5400"

    Option         "TopEdge" "1400"

    Option         "BottomEdge" "4500"

    Option         "FingerLow" "25"

    Option         "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option         "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option         "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option         "VertScrollDelta" "100"

    Option         "MinSpeed" "0.02"

    Option         "MaxSpeed" "0.18"

    Option         "AccelFactor" "0.0010"

 EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "NoLogo"    "True"

    Option         "Coolbits"   "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

 And query of  # cat /proc/bus/input/devices:

```

I: Bus=0011 Vendor=0002 Product=0007 Version=12b1

N: Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

P: Phys=isa0060/serio2/input0

S: Sysfs=/devices/platform/i8042/serio2/input/input1

U: Uniq=

H: Handlers=mouse0 event1 

B: PROP=1

B: EV=b

B: KEY=420 3000f 0 0 0 0

B: ABS=11000003

```

Besides of tapping everything work fine in touchpad, eg. scrolling, moving cursor, hardware buttons.Last edited by Demontager on Tue Jul 12, 2011 10:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DirtyHairy

Your xorg log looks fine, the "(EE) ... not found ..." messages at the end refer to /dev/input/mouse0, which is probed by xorg autodetect and correctly identified as not being a touchpad. You actual touchpad is /dev/input/event1 which appears to work correctly. However, the log reveals that the touchpad settings in your xorg.conf are not applied; I suppose this is because you neither set the block to automatically apply to all detected touchpads nor set the "Device" option. I'd advise you to switch to autodetection and only specify options which are not automatically set; for example, my xorg.conf reads

```
Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "keyboard"

        Driver "evdev"

        Option "XkbModel" "thinkpad"

        Option "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"

        MatchIsKeyboard "on"

EndSection

Section "InputClass"

        Identifier "touchpad"

        Driver "synaptics"

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

        Option "TapButton1" "1"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on"

EndSection
```

where the first block adjusts for my keyboard layout, and the second block activates tapping (because I had exactly the same problem as you  :Wink:  ). Everything else is automatically configured correctly by X. If you want to keep your static configuration, you should add a "Device" option to the synaptics block, pointing to the correct event device (preferably given as /dev/input/by-id/... to avoid numbering confusion).

----------

## VoidMage

@DirtyHairy: that's about half right. Actually it's simply that on Linux it's beneficial to pass '/dev/input/event*' path restriction for evdev/synaptics drivers.

----------

## DirtyHairy

@VoidMage: True, but that won't that only remove the bogus (EE) from the log without solving the actual problem of the touchpad settings not being applied  :Wink:  ?

----------

## Demontager

I tried few configs with Option "TapButton1" "1"  only.  And "TapButton1" "1" "TapButton2" "2" "TapButton3" "3" enabled all, but tapping not working.  

```

# nvidia-xconfig: X configuration file generated by nvidia-xconfig

# nvidia-xconfig:  version 260.19.36  (buildmeister@swio-display-x86-rhel47-01.nvidia.com)  Tue Jan 18 17:15:22 PST 2011

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Layout0"

    Screen      0  "Screen0"

    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from data in "/etc/conf.d/gpm"

    Identifier     "Mouse0"

    Driver         "mouse"

    Option         "Protocol"

    Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

    Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

    Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

 

Section "InputClass" 

        Identifier "touchpad" 

        Driver "synaptics" 

        Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true" 

        Option      "TapButton1" "1" 

        Option      "TapButton2" "2" 

        Option      "TapButton3" "3"

        MatchIsTouchpad "on" 

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    # generated from default

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier     "Monitor0"

    VendorName     "Unknown"

    ModelName      "Unknown"

    HorizSync       28.0 - 33.0

    VertRefresh     43.0 - 72.0

    Option         "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Device0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"

    Option         "NoLogo"    "True"

    Option         "Coolbits"   "1"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Device0"

    Monitor        "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth    24

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

    EndSubSection

EndSection

```

And xorg output:

```

X.Org X Server 1.9.5

Release Date: 2011-03-17

[    27.999] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

[    27.999] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 x86_64 Gentoo

[    27.999] Current Operating System: Linux gateway 2.6.38-gentoo-r3 #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Apr 23 22:59:23 EEST 2011 x86_64

[    27.999] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 vga=0x365

[    27.999] Build Date: 13 May 2011  12:21:26PM

[    27.999]  

[    27.999] Current version of pixman: 0.20.2

[    27.999]    Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

[    27.999] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

[    27.999] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Jul 11 19:17:16 2011

[    28.259] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

[    28.259] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"

[    28.303] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"

[    28.303] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

[    28.303] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

[    28.304] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"

[    28.304] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

[    28.304] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

[    28.304] (==) Automatically adding devices

[    28.304] (==) Automatically enabling devices

[    28.440] (==) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/TTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/OTF/,

   /usr/share/fonts/Type1/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/

[    28.440] (==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

[    28.440] (WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.

[    28.440] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0

[    28.440] (WW) Disabling Mouse0

[    28.440] (II) Loader magic: 0x7cb080

[    28.440] (II) Module ABI versions:

[    28.440]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

[    28.440]    X.Org Video Driver: 8.0

[    28.440]    X.Org XInput driver : 11.0

[    28.440]    X.Org Server Extension : 4.0

[    28.441] (--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:062c:107b:0696 rev 161, Mem @ 0xf2000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xf0000000/33554432, I/O @ 0x00002000/128

[    28.441] (II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

[    28.441] (II) LoadModule: "extmod"

[    28.493] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

[    28.503] (II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.503]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    28.503]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    28.503]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    28.503] (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

[    28.503] (II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

[    28.503] (II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

[    28.504] (II) Loading extension DPMS

[    28.504] (II) Loading extension XVideo

[    28.504] (II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

[    28.504] (II) Loading extension X-Resource

[    28.504] (II) LoadModule: "dbe"

[    28.504] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

[    28.523] (II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.523]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    28.523]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    28.523]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    28.523] (II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

[    28.523] (II) LoadModule: "glx"

[    28.533] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

[    28.649] (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    28.652]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    28.652]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    28.652] (II) NVIDIA GLX Module  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:34:43 PDT 2011

[    28.652] (II) Loading extension GLX

[    28.652] (II) LoadModule: "record"

[    28.652] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so

[    28.653] (II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.653]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.13.0

[    28.653]    Module class: X.Org Server Extension

[    28.653]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 4.0

[    28.653] (II) Loading extension RECORD

[    28.653] (II) LoadModule: "dri"

[    28.685] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

[    28.685] (II) UnloadModule: "dri"

[    28.685] (EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.685] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    28.686] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    28.686] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    28.686] (EE) Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    28.686] (II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

[    28.686] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so

[    28.744] (II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

[    28.746]    compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

[    28.746]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver

[    28.764] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  275.09.07  Wed Jun  8 14:18:12 PDT 2011

[    28.764] (II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

[    28.769] (++) using VT number 7

[    28.919] (II) Loading sub module "fb"

[    28.919] (II) LoadModule: "fb"

[    28.919] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libfb.so

[    28.934] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.934]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    28.934]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    28.934] (II) Loading sub module "wfb"

[    28.934] (II) LoadModule: "wfb"

[    28.934] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/libwfb.so

[    28.946] (II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    28.946]    compiled for 1.9.5, module version = 1.0.0

[    28.946]    ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

[    28.946] (II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

[    28.946] (II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

[    28.946] (II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

[    28.962] (**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[    28.962] (==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

[    28.962] (==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[    28.962] (==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

[    28.962] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "True"

[    28.962] (**) NVIDIA(0): Option "Coolbits" "1"

[    30.498] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Display (LPL (DFP-0)) does not support NVIDIA 3D Vision

[    30.498] (II) NVIDIA(GPU-0):     stereo.

[    30.503] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 9800M GTS (G94) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

[    30.503] (--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 1048576 kBytes

[    30.503] (--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.94.48.00.09

[    30.503] (II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

[    30.503] (--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

[    30.503] (--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 9800M GTS at PCI:1:0:0

[    30.503] (--) NVIDIA(0):     LPL (DFP-0)

[    30.503] (--) NVIDIA(0): LPL (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

[    30.503] (--) NVIDIA(0): LPL (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link LVDS

[    30.537] (II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

[    30.537] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    30.537] (==) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    30.537] (==) NVIDIA(0):     will be used as the requested mode.

[    30.537] (==) NVIDIA(0): 

[    30.537] (II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

[    30.537] (II) NVIDIA(0):     "nvidia-auto-select"

[    30.537] (II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1440 x 900

[    31.633] (--) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (98, 99); computed from "UseEdidDpi" X config

[    31.633] (--) NVIDIA(0):     option

[    31.633] (--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

[    31.633] (II) NVIDIA: Using 768.00 MB of virtual memory for indirect memory access.

[    31.641] (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "nvidia-auto-select"

[    31.918] (II) Loading extension NV-GLX

[    31.980] (==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

[    31.980] (==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

[    31.980] (==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

[    31.981] (**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

[    31.981] (II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

[    31.981] (II) Loading extension XINERAMA

[    31.981] (II) Loading sub module "dri2"

[    31.981] (II) LoadModule: "dri2"

[    31.982] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri2

[    31.982] (II) UnloadModule: "dri2"

[    31.982] (EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load module "dri2" (module does not exist, 0)

[    31.982] (II) NVIDIA(0): The X server will not be able to send the VDPAU driver name to

[    31.982] (II) NVIDIA(0):     libvdpau.

[    31.982] (==) RandR enabled

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

[    31.982] (II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

[    31.983] (II) Initializing extension GLX

[    32.434] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Power Button (/dev/input/event4)

[    32.434] (**) Power Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    32.434] (II) LoadModule: "evdev"

[    32.434] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/evdev_drv.so

[    32.442] (II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.442]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 2.6.0

[    32.442]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    32.442]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    32.442] (**) Power Button: always reports core events

[    32.442] (**) Power Button: Device: "/dev/input/event4"

[    32.450] (--) Power Button: Found keys

[    32.450] (II) Power Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    32.450] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Power Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    32.450] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    32.450] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    32.450] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.482] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Video Bus (/dev/input/event5)

[    32.482] (**) Video Bus: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    32.482] (**) Video Bus: always reports core events

[    32.482] (**) Video Bus: Device: "/dev/input/event5"

[    32.486] (--) Video Bus: Found keys

[    32.486] (II) Video Bus: Configuring as keyboard

[    32.486] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Video Bus" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    32.486] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    32.486] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    32.486] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.512] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Lid Switch (/dev/input/event2)

[    32.512] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    32.512] (II) config/udev: Adding input device Sleep Button (/dev/input/event3)

[    32.512] (**) Sleep Button: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    32.512] (**) Sleep Button: always reports core events

[    32.513] (**) Sleep Button: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

[    32.518] (--) Sleep Button: Found keys

[    32.518] (II) Sleep Button: Configuring as keyboard

[    32.518] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Sleep Button" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    32.518] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    32.518] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    32.518] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.524] (II) config/udev: Adding input device USB 2.0 Camera (/dev/input/event6)

[    32.524] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    32.524] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: always reports core events

[    32.524] (**) USB 2.0 Camera: Device: "/dev/input/event6"

[    32.530] (--) USB 2.0 Camera: Found keys

[    32.530] (II) USB 2.0 Camera: Configuring as keyboard

[    32.530] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "USB 2.0 Camera" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    32.530] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    32.530] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    32.530] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.537] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse (/dev/input/event7)

[    32.537] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Applying InputClass "evdev pointer catchall"

[    32.537] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: always reports core events

[    32.537] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/event7"

[    32.542] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found 12 mouse buttons

[    32.542] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found scroll wheel(s)

[    32.542] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found relative axes

[    32.542] (--) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Found x and y relative axes

[    32.542] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Configuring as mouse

[    32.542] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: Adding scrollwheel support

[    32.542] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

[    32.542] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

[    32.542] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

[    32.542] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    32.542] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration profile 0

[    32.542] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    32.542] (**) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    32.542] (II) A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse: initialized for relative axes.

[    32.543] (II) config/udev: Adding input device A4Tech PS/2+USB Mouse (/dev/input/mouse1)

[    32.543] (II) No input driver/identifier specified (ignoring)

[    32.553] (II) config/udev: Adding input device AT Translated Set 2 keyboard (/dev/input/event0)

[    32.553] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Applying InputClass "evdev keyboard catchall"

[    32.553] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: always reports core events

[    32.553] (**) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Device: "/dev/input/event0"

[    32.558] (--) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Found keys

[    32.558] (II) AT Translated Set 2 keyboard: Configuring as keyboard

[    32.558] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Translated Set 2 keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

[    32.558] (**) Option "xkb_rules" "evdev"

[    32.558] (**) Option "xkb_model" "evdev"

[    32.558] (**) Option "xkb_layout" "us"

[    32.558] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/event1)

[    32.558] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "evdev touchpad catchall"

[    32.558] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    32.558] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad"

[    32.558] (II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

[    32.558] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input/synaptics_drv.so

[    32.564] (II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[    32.564]    compiled for 1.9.4, module version = 1.4.0

[    32.564]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

[    32.564]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 11.0

[    32.564] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event1"

[    32.602] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: x-axis range 1472 - 5472

[    32.602] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: y-axis range 1408 - 4448

[    32.602] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: pressure range 0 - 255

[    32.602] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: finger width range 0 - 15

[    32.602] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: buttons: left right scroll-buttons

[    32.602] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

[    32.602] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[    32.602] (**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

[    32.602] (**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

[    32.634] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    32.634] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: always reports core events

[    32.650] (II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad" (type: TOUCHPAD)

[    32.650] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) MinSpeed is now constant deceleration 2.5

[    32.650] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: MaxSpeed is now 1.75

[    32.650] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: AccelFactor is now 0.040

[    32.650] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) keeping acceleration scheme 1

[    32.650] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration profile 1

[    32.650] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration factor: 2.000

[    32.650] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: (accel) acceleration threshold: 4

[    32.674] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: touchpad found

[    32.675] (II) config/udev: Adding input device SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad (/dev/input/mouse0)

[    32.675] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad catchall"

[    32.675] (**) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: Applying InputClass "touchpad"

[    32.675] (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mouse0"

[    32.682] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid x-axis range.  defaulting to 1615 - 5685

[    32.682] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid y-axis range.  defaulting to 1729 - 4171

[    32.682] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid pressure range.  defaulting to 0 - 256

[    32.682] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: invalid finger width range.  defaulting to 0 - 16

[    32.682] (**) Option "VertEdgeScroll" "true"

[    32.682] (**) Option "TapButton1" "1"

[    32.682] (**) Option "TapButton2" "2"

[    32.682] (**) Option "TapButton3" "3"

[    32.702] (EE) Query no Synaptics: 6003C8

[    32.702] (--) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad: no supported touchpad found

[    32.703] (EE) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad Unable to query/initialize Synaptics hardware.

[    32.716] (EE) PreInit returned NULL for "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"

```

As you can see now it reads tapping config from xorg.conf, but actually tapping not work after X starts.

----------

## DirtyHairy

Since your log indeed signifies that taps are activated at X startup and you also claim that you can (re)enable them using synclient, it looks like they're being deactivated after X started. What desktop environment are you using, and can you check whether there is some setting which controls the touchpad and is set to "disable taps"? I distantly remember gnome having such a thing with  taps being disabled by default on at least one system I have been confronted with  :Wink: 

----------

## Demontager

O, Jesus! It was more than simpler, yes, you were right tapping disabled in gnome by default .

http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-screenshot-124

----------

